# Super X3



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking for a barrel , I have the rifled slug now, want to shoot shot also. I can't seem to find just a barrel.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

The Winchester site has barrels, pretty spendie. I would find a dealer who has access to wholesale prices.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered one from Winchester. I had to pay the extra because nobody has anything. Winchester told me that they can't get any until late Febuary. I put my name on the list so I can get one of the first ones. I had to secure it with a credit card.


----------

